# 5 Maiores Cidades de Santa Catarina - 2019



## DNA Mitocondrial (Sep 4, 2018)

O que eu acho interessante em Santa Catarina são os mantimentos das localidades e das identidades regionais, explico ; se uma pessoa nasce no interior de determinados estados no Brasil (a maioria, diga-se de passagem), ela não terá perspectiva de vida, sua cidade muitas vezes não terá muito (ou por vezes, nada) a oferecer, fazendo com que seus moradores/nativos dependam de cidades maiores - em sua maioria, capitais - para uma série de questões, sendo que caso o nativo queira uma qualidade de vida minimamente melhor, terá que deixar sua terra rumo a uma cidade grande (de preferência, buscar a vida em alguma capital).

Esse tipo de movimento é algo praticamente inexistente nos Estados Unidos, onde pode-se viver e ganhar bem em qualquer local do país, seja em Nova York ou no interior do Nebraska, de Los Angeles aos confins de Massachusetts, a infraestrutura, a riqueza e a qualidade de vida estarão lá, e o indivíduo que nasceu em uma pequena cidade do Colorado não precisa pegar sua família e se mudar para Chicago para buscar algo melhor, por exemplo. 

No Brasil, dado a situação explicada no primeiro parágrafo do meu comentário, eu noto que poucos estados fogem dessa regra, e aqui poderia citar os casos de São Paulo, Paraná, em menor proporcionalidade Goiás e Mato Grosso, porém, acima de tudo, Santa Catarina. Em muitos estados, um indivíduo que nasce em uma cidade com pouco mais de 150mil hab, se for jovem e ousado especialmente, logo irá querer sair de lá, mas sendo em Santa Catarina, Chapecó por exemplo, o jovem poderá fazer sua vida INTEIRA na cidade sem o mínimo problema. 

Cidades pequenas que tinham tudo para serem apenas vilas interioranas dependentes do governo federal, se mostrando extremamente ricas, modernas, desenvolvidas e pujantes, e é isso que eu acho extremamente interessante em SC. No final das contas, Santa Catarina é parte de um Brasil que deu certo (Balneário Camboriú que o diga).


----------



## dinmor (Apr 28, 2015)

Não precisa nem 150 mil habitantes
Pode ser visto o caso de Treze Tilias, que não tem nem 6 mil habitantes, no meio oeste, e vive-se muito bem lá. São João Batista, também com 37 mil habitantes, como polo, sim, polo calçadistas. Todas tem empresas. 
Há vários pequenos núcleos em todas as regiões.
Mas, claro, esses centrinho, não ocorrem somente em Santa Catarina, eu conheço outros no Rio Grande do Sul e Paraná,


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

A força de Santa Catarina é bem equilibrada entre pequenas e médias cidades. Creio que esse seja um dos maiores trunfos do estado. Aliás, em algumas pequenas cidades há um movimento bem considerável de retorno de jovens, que passam a encarar seu locais com boas perspectivas de crescimento.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

jvitor2012 said:


> Interessante que SC mesmo sendo um estado populoso e rico, ainda não tem nenhuma cidade acima de 1 milhão de habitantes.
> 
> Belas imagens! :applause:


Claro que tem, a Grande Floripa passa de 1 milhão de habitantes.


----------



## fewg (Jun 24, 2009)

Rdx MG said:


> Claro que tem, a Grande Floripa passa de 1 milhão de habitantes.


>cidade


----------



## xistracinho (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

fewg said:


> >cidade


A Grande Floripa pode ser considerada sim uma cidade.

Cidade e município não são exatamente a mesma coisa, podem ser sinônimos, mas não sempre.

Cidade, geograficamente falando, pode ser considerada como uma área urbana contínua e integrada.

Quem conhece sabe que a Grande Floripa e seus 4 municípios principais possui uma integração altíssima, e funciona como uma UNIDADE, como UMA cidade. Sem falar que a área urbana dos 4 municípios é contínua/ conurbada.


----------



## Wellinton Azzolini (Jan 13, 2020)

Na verdade, Cidade é a área urbanizada do distrito sede do Município (onde está a prefeitura, e/ou onde se deu o início da ocupação do local). Município, é a área territorial (político administrativa) composta pela cidade, outros distritos e área rural.

Tomemos o caso da Grande Florianópolis:

É uma área integrada, que compartilha transporte coletivo, serviços de saúde, etc. Para compararmos a uma cidade (área urbanizada contínua e integrada), precisamos levar em conta a população de sua área conurbada. Ex: Governador Celso Ramos faz parte da Grande Florianópolis, mas é de certa forma independente, e descolada da região urbana de Florianópolis e entornos (caso semelhante ocorre na maioria das outras RMs de SC, como Chapecó, Criciúma, etc.). Se somarmos a população do centro urbano de fato, já podemos dizer que ultrapassa 1 milhão de habitantes, segundo as estimativas do IBGE em 2019. Até o censo de 2010, porém, o número era inferior.
_
2019_

Florianópolis: 500.973
São José: 246.586
Palhoça: 171.797
Biguaçu: 68.481
Santo Amaro da Imperatriz: 23.245
Águas Mornas: 6.469

Total do colar urbanizado: 1.017.551


----------



## Donavam (Mar 12, 2014)

DNA Mitocondrial said:


> O que eu acho interessante em Santa Catarina sÃ£o os mantimentos das localidades e das identidades regionais, explico ; se uma pessoa nasce no interior de determinados estados no Brasil (a maioria, diga-se de passagem), ela nÃ£o terÃ¡ perspectiva de vida, sua cidade muitas vezes nÃ£o terÃ¡ muito (ou por vezes, nada) a oferecer, fazendo com que seus moradores/nativos dependam de cidades maiores - em sua maioria, capitais - para uma sÃ©rie de questÃµes, sendo que caso o nativo queira uma qualidade de vida minimamente melhor, terÃ¡ que deixar sua terra rumo a uma cidade grande (de preferÃªncia, buscar a vida em alguma capital).
> 
> Esse tipo de movimento Ã© algo praticamente inexistente nos Estados Unidos, onde pode-se viver e ganhar bem em qualquer local do paÃ*s, seja em Nova York ou no interior do Nebraska, de Los Angeles aos confins de Massachusetts, a infraestrutura, a riqueza e a qualidade de vida estarÃ£o lÃ¡, e o indivÃ*duo que nasceu em uma pequena cidade do Colorado nÃ£o precisa pegar sua famÃ*lia e se mudar para Chicago para buscar algo melhor, por exemplo.
> 
> ...


Comentário interessante. No entanto, dentro do cenário econômico pela qual o Brasil vem passando, isto é, desde de 2008 patinando, a tal perspectiva de vida mudou para perspectiva de sobrevivência, e acredito que isso é em todo o país.

O que mais temos são informalidade, e empregos precarizados, que somados a desvalorização da moeda frente aos produtos de consumo, não dão perspectiva nenhuma de crescimento.

Recentemente, o DIESE declarou que o salário mínimo necessário para o trabalhador sustentar uma família de quatro pessoas deveria ter sido de R$ 4.342,57.

O empreendedor também sofre, pois além de pagar muitos tributos, ainda sofre com a falta de demanda de uma população cada vez mais empobrecida.


----------



## fewg (Jun 24, 2009)

Rafael_Rosato said:


> A Grande Floripa pode ser considerada sim uma cidade.
> 
> Cidade e município não são exatamente a mesma coisa, podem ser sinônimos, mas não sempre.
> 
> ...


Isso é um conceito norte-americano. Cidade é a área construída. Cidades interligadas não a tornam uma só.


----------



## Rafael_Rosato (Jan 22, 2008)

fewg said:


> Isso é um conceito norte-americano. Cidade é a área construída. Cidades interligadas não a tornam uma só.


Mas pelo menos as quatro citadas, Floripa, São José, Biguaçu e Palhoça são áreas urbanas contínuas.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Essa história de maior cidade ou maior "área conurbada" está com os dias contados, de qualquer forma.

Tem uns 10 km entre Gaspar-Ilhota-Itajaí, uns 6 km entre Gaspar-Brusque e uns 12 km entre Brusque-Itajaí.

Toda essa área de constante expansão demográfica, entre os maiores crescimentos populacionais e econômicos do país.

Mais 20 ou 30 anos quando as franjas se tocarem teremos uma "cidade" com 2 milhões de habitantes. Na mesma época a "cidade" de Florianópolis deverá estar na faixa de 1,3 milhão.


----------

